# Motorhome Friendly Festivals?



## fuzzyfreak (Jun 1, 2010)

It'd be nice to do a festival this year in my new motorhome but am concerned about damage, vandalism or getting stuck - can anybody reccomend a friendly, laid back festival where getting in and out hasn't caused a problem?


----------



## bungy69 (Jan 27, 2010)

The green man festival is supposed to be good, not so mainstream, not been myself, but thinking about it this year

http://www.greenman.net/


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

We went to Glastonbury last year in my month old Hymer,no problem.
The vehicles and caravans are usually sighted a long way from the tent campers who are generally the more boysterious.
Try this site to find out which ones are suited.
THe more gentile may be the traditional folk festivals. Shrewsbury is a good one round about August Bank Holiday.

http://www.efestivals.co.uk/festivals/


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im thinking of going here this year.

http://www.glastonbudget.net/

They have parking for caravans and Im trying to get more informtation out of them which isnt really forthcoming.

Even if you could get tickets for Glastonbury (you cant) for two of us and the van it would have been £500.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Im thinking of going here this year.
> 
> http://www.glastonbudget.net/
> 
> ...


Plenty of information on the efestival website mentioned earlier


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Le Mans if you can get a camping ticket. About £65 to £90 for the whole week.

Ray.


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

As mentioned above, efestivals is a good place to start your search.
Youtube is also a useful tool for getting an idea of what a festival will be like.
I go to 2-3 festivals each year and have done so for over 20 years. In my experience vandalism/ damage is very rare, even at the crazy alcohol / drug fuelled events. ( except perhaps Reading, where they burn everything...)

My recommendation would be http://www.campbestival.net/ an hour to get in, half an hour to get out.
It's the only festival I've visited where the majority of vans are under 10years old.
Only 5000 guests, nearly all friendly. Very relaxing, great location, entertainment and food. The best firework show you're likely to see and the best toilets you will find at a festival.
It's an expensive weekend away, as a result it's mostly middle class families.
If you don't like kids - avoid.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Cropredy has a great family atmosphere, and a brilliant 6X bar. Camping is about £35 from Thurs - Sunday. Tickets of course on top


Andrew


----------



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

Agree with Camp Bestival its a great festival but only if you have kids. It is really safe and the motorhomes are set well away from harms way.

Also the Secret Garden Party is amazing although no experience of Motorhomes there.
http://uk.secretgardenparty.com/2011/html/

Have fun !


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Am off in may/june to my first festival the Hey on Wye book festival biggest in the world about 80k people friends have been say it is fantastic. Lots of different shows to book if you want and if you like books it has to be heaven l will be taking lot of books to try and swap.

This is the Campsite right by the festival  l have booked into and not to expensive l don't think. A single standard is 105£ sent them CB size and said could he fit all sorted.

Info on the festival  there is other sites if the one above is full check under accommodation


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

how about a festival with a motorhome and a dog?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Perhaps the Wallingford bunkfest if you have a dog....


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Well behaved dogs welcome at wey it says


----------



## fuzzyfreak (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for all your ideas - I have looked into all of them but unfortunately I wasn't aware of some of the prices. Camp Bestival looks great but you are tied into the whole weekend at £235 which includes your £65 camper van ticket - and that's just me on my own!

I think I will wait for some small local ones first.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Fuzzy l am paying £105 for 7 days or you can get less for £20/night


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Perhaps you might want to try the Great Dorset Steam Fair ?

Plenty to do, reasonable prices and you can choose how long you want to attend !

https://www.gdsf.co.uk/


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Glastonbudget festival I mentioned earlier is £58 for a ticket andf a fiver for the caravan field.

Im having reservations about it now though as I have tried to call the ticket line and just get somebodys answerphone, I have emailed twice and posted on the forum. Response? Nil.

I wanted more info about the camper van field, when we had to leave and security. If they cant even answer the phone Im not sure they can look after my pride and joy so Im probably giving it a miss.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

barryd said:


> Im thinking of going here this year.
> 
> http://www.glastonbudget.net/
> 
> ...


Well I have just cancelled 5 tickets as I have to go into hospital for a heart bypass. So you never know


----------



## fuzzyfreak (Jun 1, 2010)

bulawayolass said:


> Fuzzy l am paying £105 for 7 days or you can get less for £20/night


Explain?


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

If you book a 7 nights slot or the entire festival (think it is 10 days camping) it is cheaper than several single nights. A single night is £20/night up to 6 nights at 7 you change to cheaper. 

I originally booked a double standard as that was what the picture showed a large motorhome in and that was £140 for the the whole festival or over 7 nights. I kept looking at the size and knew l would be fine on the smaller single standard so l mailed Paul told him CB size and said would l be able to swap/fit and he swapped us to the smaller plot. 

Oh and no deposit you pay cheque/cash on the gate but they rely on folks turning up and not letting them down. I originally booked to the whole lot but rang and said l would do 7nights they were grateful as it meant they can rent the slot out to others for a couple of days before l arrive


Hope that lot makes sense?


----------



## fuzzyfreak (Jun 1, 2010)

I am afraid it makes no sense to me. Here is the ticket page you land on, your options are not available -

https://secure.ticketline.co.uk/tickets/13255394/camp-bestival-2011/lulworth-castle/2011-07-29


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Bullawayolass is referring to the Hey on Wye Book Festival ?


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks A37 and yes sorry yes hey on wye book festival but lot of events while it is on .


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Very excited.... just booked tickets and camping pass for the Cropredy Festival in August.

It takes motorhomes and you can have as many people as you like, and add on tents (until you fill your pitch) all for the cost of £35 for 3 nights. 

AND - THE FESTIVAL ACCEPTS DOGS ...... WOO WOO WOO... OR SHOULD I SAY "WOOF WOOF" as Chloe is v excited?


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

However the tickets for the festival are £90 per person...... Its only the camping that is £35 and each person camping must have a ticket.

Sonja


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

RedSonja said:


> However the tickets for the festival are £90 per person...... Its only the camping that is £35 and each person camping must have a ticket.
> 
> Sonja


Yes, the festival tickets are £90. That's for attending three days worth of music - £30 a day seems pretty good to me.

But a camping ticket for 3 days is £35 - that's not per person, it's per vehicle (see FAQ) - so that's £11.66 camping charge per pitch per night, in August - pretty good!


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

oh yes, and no extra charge for the dog! yippee


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We are booked for the Sedbergh folk festival, black sheep beer yipee, and the music isn't too bad either :wink: 
Beverley folk festival is the week before, both in June.
Also went to part of the Whitby folk festival last year, spoke to lotsof motorhmers.
Heather-Chloe, can't give you any info re dogs sorry. Glad you have found a dog friendly one though.

Sue


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Cropredy has a brilliant atmosphere, the only thing to watch out for is the somewhat shambolic camping arrangements.

They have a field designated for caravans and motorhomes (Field 6 from memory).

The campsites are supposed to open at 9am, we arrived at 9:30 to find the fields full. When I asked how this happened I was told that a lot of people had arrived the day before and the police had insisted that they opened the camp site. So I was advised to do the same thing next year.

This I did, but they refused to let us in. So we spent the night in a nearby services, and joined the queue on the road at about 8:00.

When we got to the campsite, they tried to redirect me to another campsite, so I decided to leave the van where it was and continue the discussion. A supervisor approached and asked what the problem was and he waved me into the site, only for me to find ample spaces.

Last year we stayed overnight about 15 miles away and joined the queue on the road at about 08:00, the police then turned the road into a one way system (forming 2 lanes of traffic), so I needed to change lanes to swing into the entrance, again they tried to wave me on to the other campsite, but I just swung in momentarily blocking the road and once again I was allowed in.

I think field 6 is very popular as it's the nearest to the festival field, it is however very uneven so you'll need your levelling blocks, and if it rains it could be interesting.

Anyway have a great time, and arrange to be in the queue at 08:00 if you want the caravan/motorhome field, or by about 10:30 at the latest if you want to avoid the massive queues 


Andrew


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

We went to Latitude for the first time last year, and loved it so much we booked for this year as soon as tickets were announced, and before we knew who was playing.

We felt safe doing this because of the very wide range of entertainment on - music of all sorts, comedy, theatre, cabaret, film, literature, dance and poetry. And some weird things that sort of fell into every category above or none of them! :lol: 

We managed to escape from the kids for the weekend, but there is also a big area with stuff for children too.

Food was really excellent and not too expensive, only gripe was that there was only one real ale on offer amid the sea of lager and cider.

Camping area was set aside for motorohomes and it was fine. The fire lanes got choked up quickly though, but we were next to the perimeter fence which would have been driven through if there'd been a problem! 8) 

So, we're back again this year - anyone else going to the festival where apparently the "drug of choice" is hummous? 

Steve


----------



## bruno66 (Jun 18, 2007)

wish had seen this earlier for you but the belladrum tartanheart festival near beauly is fantastic. motorhome tickets sold out now for this year but check with the organisers sometimes they get cancellations. Good variety of music, great food and beer and a very very chilled out atmosphere


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm jelous but being constructive by making a list for next year so I don't miss anything. I had hoped to make it down to Sedbergh this year but a damaged knee on my clutch leg (physio says any chance of a professional footballing career is over :roll: ) means I can't drive that far. Keep the suggestions coming, I haven't filled the whole calendar yet

Chris


----------

